# Zabrieski Point - Death Valley



## abraxas (Dec 11, 2006)

Sunrise shots taken last February.  Zabrieski Point is 'the' premiere sunrise location in Death Valley.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 11, 2006)

oooooooohh I like them.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 11, 2006)

I like the 2nd one best...nice range of tones.

#3 looks pretty cool...with that nice side lighting...but it lacks a sense of scale...is that a mountain...or a mole hill?


----------



## woodsac (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice series.
Like Mike pointed out...this place can be a real challenge! I just drove through when I was there a couple weeks ago. There were too many people.


----------



## fmw (Dec 11, 2006)

A veritable landslide of Death Valley photography.  Good stuff.  #3 is my favorite of the series.


----------



## KenCo (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice shots mate....2nd one for me!


----------



## abraxas (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. It's a little hard to get scale as everything's kind of alkaline and dead.  Pretty though.  Too many people can be a real pain to deal with. I stay away from the tourist hot spots on weekends unless there's no way I can do it otherwise. And, it helps considerably that I look like I'll eat their arm.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 13, 2006)

While I do see in the first two why this Zabriesky Point is THE sunrise point in the area, I still like the last bestestest of all! It could have been one of those photos that I'd admire in any "Beautiful Earth" book by NatGeo or something similar!!!!


----------



## ShootHoops (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## abraxas (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks LaFoto and Fin.


----------

